# Upgrade from 5.4 to 6.4 ssh issues



## dap263 (Feb 24, 2009)

1st, yes, I am aware that this are ssh issues, so it may or may not be applicable to this forum.  I will ask anyway.  2nd i goggled to fingers off, and could not find any solutions.

After an apparently successfull upgrade from FreeBSD 5.x to 6.4 I am having difficulties ssh'ing into the box.

Here is an extract from my auth.log

____________________________________________________________
Feb 23 16:07:17 FreeBSD3 sshd[478]: error: session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failed
Feb 23 16:07:39 FreeBSD3 sshd[480]: Accepted password for user123 from 192.168.x.x port 58066 ssh2
Feb 23 16:08:37 FreeBSD3 login: login on ttyv0 as user123
Feb 23 16:09:53 FreeBSD3 su: user123 to root on /dev/ttyv0
Feb 23 16:10:41 FreeBSD3 login: login on ttyv0 as user123
Feb 23 16:11:02 FreeBSD3 su: BAD SU user123 to kill on /dev/ttyv0
Feb 23 16:15:37 FreeBSD3 sshd[643]: Accepted password for user123 from 172.19.0.2 port 3203 ssh2
Feb 23 16:15:37 FreeBSD3 sshd[645]: error: session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failed
Feb 23 16:15:37 FreeBSD3 sshd[643]: error: openpty: Invalid argument


----------



## anomie (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you explain how you upgraded exactly?


----------



## dap263 (Feb 24, 2009)

/usr/src make clean
cvsup -g -L file with src-all only (to get new src)

then, I followed the handbook instructions to the letter.  

make buildworld

make buildkernel

make installkernel

Reboot into single user mode. (this part I did not do)

mergemaster -p

make installworld

mergemaster

Reboot.


----------



## dap263 (Feb 24, 2009)

Please close this thread.  I installed the latest version of OpenSSH from source and that appears to have done the trick.


----------

